# Modified Tools



## Rodney (Aug 15, 2008)

What are some tool modifications which you have had to make to get jobs done? I know that cutting wrenches to a shorter length is a common one.

What else?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

Hrmm...
Making extra-thin-wall sockets for tight holes.
Grinding the beveled end off sockets for thin nuts flush with surfaces.
Re-shaping the tips of pullers, etc, for fitting in tight spaces.
Brazing an extension to a drill bit.
Cutting a long socket down to make a medium-length socket.

I know I've done more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


--Bushytails


----------

